
Automatic Colorization - bleakgadfly
http://tinyclouds.org/colorize/
======
Viper007Bond
Previously, as this is from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864801)

There's also a bot on Reddit that colorizes: [http://www.whatimade.today/our-
frst-reddit-bot-coloring-b-2/](http://www.whatimade.today/our-frst-reddit-bot-
coloring-b-2/)

------
VierScar
You can colorise your own photos by using this web form on Algorithmia:
[http://demos.algorithmia.com/colorize-
photos/](http://demos.algorithmia.com/colorize-photos/)

In my experience most colorisation looks very smudgy, does not "colour in
between the lines", and generally seems to make things look sepia with low
contrast - however I'd like to see this problem investigated more to see how
good it can get - perhaps we could end up doing similar things for astral
objects?

------
mmel
I was just thinking yesterday while reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678255)
(Street life in london) that I would like to see it colorized.

